# RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet  problem (SOLVED)

## sleepingsun

Need help

RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller doesnt up with live cd works fine but when computer boot doesnt. I compile 1 modules in kernel its only 1 module for this 8169B  and i try with * and like M nothing 

lspci

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) 
```

Its integrated network card !

----------

## krinn

- you should build the driver as module, this will ease your debug, i suppose you might enjoy to not rebuild your kernel everytime someone will ask you to do something

- you should then post the error message you get, the "my network doesn't work" is just 0 infos for helpers, not even a clue of where to start

- in case you wonder what driver you should use, it is : r8169 (that's because we/i don't know where to start)

----------

## sleepingsun

I posted that i cant up my network device and that i made lspci i get my card in list on hardware ! 

Also i make in short post that i try both things with kernel compile as you better look * and M ! 

Also i make in post that card works fine when i up with live cd !  ( That mean that also go with chroot ) that case it work but when i reboot in normal gentoo without live cd network card doesnt work. 

Sorry for i not made in post error what i get : 

```
ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

Also noone can ask me i do it for myself and learn on mistakes and use friend google ! And cant find solution for this and try to get help here. 

Also i recompile million times and works well. 

this driver for Realtek Network card its look like bug or this network card is not comptible with latest kernel for gentoo  i found few posts here and done manual.  

PROBLEM SOLVED:

Problem fixed i get latest driver from realtek website and manual recompile tham and now works well.

----------

## j_c_p

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

 

It works fine with the latest kernel for me (Vanilla 2.6.38.6) and even for the oldest ones.

Maybe your rev 03 is not the same as the mine (Realtek 8111C chip) ?

----------

## sleepingsun

Probably is not same but also its not as I expected its too slow with samba and network for this 10/100/1000 card  :Sad: 

I will forced to buy new one network card

I also try today with fresh install on new hard drive for test becouse working great with live cd and will be posted here later .

Thanks for help and support

----------

## j_c_p

If it can help :

```
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000001a000, 00:24:1d:10:7b:f2, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 42
```

----------

## sleepingsun

Thanks J C P it helps seems that latest kernel is ok but i dont no why seems that my have lot of updates/upgrades and dont accept this card and i decide for deadly move  :Smile: 

I just did it ... 

Removed manual installed package try with exist driver again module and not success than i decide remove all .config bak and old and do it 

```
emerge -P emerge gentoo-sources
```

Than i remove (delte) whole linux folder from 

```
/usr/src/linux 
```

Than i do it emerge gentoo-sources and set all things for beggining and choose driver for reltek only r8169 like i do it with my old one and done make && make modules_install than cp arch/x86_64/ .... reboot and network card finally works fine.

But i get another problem i come on my job and try to connect and set other things and cant connect with ssh  :Sad:  and already posted here problem 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877721-highlight-.html

and if you have expirence with this please help also i think that now have OpenRc with new update and i never work with that !

----------

